# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  مختصر محاضرة ( ضوابط فهم السيرة النبوية ) للعلامة صالح آل الشيخ

## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* السيرةُ النبويةُ اهتمَّ بها العلماءُ قديمًا وحديثًا؛ لأنهُ بهدي المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تتبينُ الأشياءُ، يقول الله - عز وجل - ( لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ ).

* معرفةُ السيرةِ النبويةِ، وسيرةِ الصحابةِ الكِرامِ يبعثُ في قلوبِ أهلِ الإيمانِ القوةَ في الإيمانِ، والقوةَ في اليقينِ.

* الأصلُ أنَّ قراءةَ السيرةِ ليس قراءةَ قَصصٍ ولا حِكاياتٍ، وإنما هو قراءةُ عِظَةٍ واعتبارٍ؛ لأنَّ بالسيرةِ أخذَ الفوائدِ، وأخذَ ما ينفعُ المؤمنَ، ويبعثُ فيه أنواعًا من الخيرِ والهدى والاستمساكِ بالحقِّ يقولُ اللهُ : ( فَاسْتَمْسِكْ بِالَّذِي أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (43) وَإِنَّهُ لَذِكْرٌ لَكَ وَلِقَوْمِكَ وَسَوْفَ تُسْأَلُونَ ).

* السيرة المقصود بها ما أُثِرَ عن النبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وعن أصحابه، وعن التابعين، وعمن بعدهم من أهل العلم في وصفِ حالِ سَيْرِ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وحالِ طريقتِهِ وهيئتِهِ منذ وُلِدَ - عليه السلام - إلى أن توفاه اللهُ - عز وجل -. 

* بعضُ أهلِ العلمِ يُدْخِلُ في السِّيرةِ ما كان بعد ذلك من سيرةِ الخلفاءِ الرَّاشِدِينَ، وما حصلَ لهم من أنواعِ الفُتُوحِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* السيرةُ طَرِيقةٌ وهَيئةٌ، وهي مأخوذةٌ من السَّيْرِ، سارَ يسيرُ سيرًا يعني : ما سار عليه النبيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وقد جاءَ في القرآنِ ذِكْرُ السيرةِ بمعنى : الطريقةِ والهيئةِ في قولِهِ - تعالى - : ( سنُعيدها سيرتَها الأولى ).

* ذَكَرَ العلماءُ أنَّ أَبَانَ بنَ عُثمانَ بنِ عَفَّانَ هو أولُ مَنْ دَوَّنَ سيرةَ المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ودونَ مغازيه، وكانت وفاةُ أبانَ سنةَ خمسٍ ومائة من الهجرة. 

* وممن شُهِرَ أيضًا بروايةِ السِّيرةِ، وتتبعِها عروةُ بنُ الزبيرِ بنِ العوَّامِ، فقد كان إمامًا في المغازي، وله مغازٍ ألَّفَها وجمعها باسمِ ( مغازي عروة ).

* وممن اهتمَّ أيضًا بالسيرةِ ابنُ شِهابٍ الزُّهْريُّ الإمامُ المعروفُ سيدُ المحدِّثين في زمانِهِ، فقد جمع في السيرةِ كتابًا، وفي المغازي كتابًا بما ذَكَرَهُ له عمرُ بنُ عبدِ العزيزِ.

* وممن كتب في السيرةِ من التابعين عاصمُ بنُ عمرَ بنِ قَتادةَ، وبهذا يتبينُ أنَّ كتابةَ السيرةِ كانت متقدمةً جدًا، ولهذا صار أهلُ العلمِ بعدهم يأخذون مأخذَ التابعين في العنايةِ بالسِّيرِ، والعنايةِ بالمغازي.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* جمع محمدُ بنُ إسحاقَ المدنيُّ كتابًا في المغازي والسير بإشارةٍ من أبي جعفرٍ المنصور، ثم جاء ابنُ هشامٍ اللغوي المعروف وانتقى من هذا الكتابِ انتقاءً أثنى عليه العلماء.

* وكتابُ ابنِ إسحاقَ في عِدادِ المفقود، ولم يبق منه إلا ما جمعه عنه ابنُ هشام.

* ابنُ هشام روى عن ابن إسحاق هذا الكتابَ بواسطة.

* وممن اهتمَّ بالسير أيضًا وكتب فيها ابنُ حزم وألَّفَ كتابًا سماه ( جوامعَ السير )، وكذلك ابنُ سَيِّدِ الناس ألَّفَ أيضًا في السيرة.

* وممن اهتم بكتابة السيرِ الوَاقِدِيُّ، ومن أهلِ العلم من يأتمنُه في المغازي والسير، ومنهم من قال : شأنُهُ في المغازي كشأنِهِ في الحديثِ لا يُقبلُ حديثُهُ، والصحيح أنه ليس ثبتًا فيما ينقلُ، وما انفرد به.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* وممن كتبَ أيضًا في السيرِ ابنُ سَعْدٍ في أول كتابه ( الطبقات ).

* هنالك طريقةٌ أخرى، وهي طريقةُ أهلِ الحديث في تدوينِ السيرةِ تجدُها في مصنفاتهم، فتجد كتابَ المغازي في صحيح البخاري، وكتابَ السير في صحيح مسلم.

* اعتنى بعضُ أهل الحديثِ بالسيرة، وأخرجوا لها مصنفاتٍ مفردةً، ذكروا فيها أسانيدهم فيما يتعلق بالسير، وفيها ما يصحُّ وفيها ما يُنْكَرُ.

* أمثلة على مصنفات أهلِ الحديثِ المفردةِ في السيرة : ( دلائل النبوة ) للبيهقي، و( دلائل النبوة ) لأبي نُعْيمٍ، و( دلائل النبوة ) للفِرْيابي.

* اعتنى أهلُ الحديثِ بكتابةِ السيرِ من جهتين :
الأولى : ما ضمَّنُوه في مصنفاتِهم من الصِّحاحِ، والمسَانيدِ بذكر السيرة سواء أكانت مبوبةً أو لم تكنْ مبوبةً.
الثانية : ما أفردوه من المصنفاتِ بذكر السيرة.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* كُتُبُ السيرِ ليست معتنيةً بالصحيح، وإنما يُذْكَرُ فيها ما نُقِلَ في السيرة؛ ولهذا قال زَيْنُ الدِّينِ العِرَاقيُّ : وليعلمِ الطالبُ أنَّ السِّيَرَ *** تجمعُ ما صحَّ وما قد أُنْكِرَ.

* سيرة ابن إسحاق مثلًا فيها الصحيح الكثير، وفيها المنكر الكثير.

* كيف نأخذ السيرة بطريقة مأمونة ؟
1- أعظم ما يأخذ منه سيرة المصطفى القرآن.
2- الأحاديث الصحيحة خاصة في الصحيحين.
3- كتب السيرة، والتاريخ ككتاب ( تاريخ الطبري )، ولكن نأخذ منها ما لم يتعارض مع الكتاب والسنة.

* إذا وجدنا حَدَثًا في كتبِ التاريخ والسيرِ، ولم يكن مخالفًا للكتابِ والسنة، فلا بأسَ بأخذِهِ، والاعتماد عليه؛ لأنه أرفعُ درجةً بالاتفاق من أحاديثِ بني إسرائيل، وقد قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( حَدِّثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حَرَجَ ).

* كتب ابنُ كَثِيرٍ في أوائلِ كتابِهِ ( البداية والنهاية ) سيرةً طويلةً للمصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أُفْرِدتْ في أربعةِ مجلداتٍ جمع فيها بين ذكرِ كلامِ أهلِ السير، وما ذكره أهلُ الحديث، وما جاء في الآيات، ولكنها تحتاجُ إلى مزيدٍ من التَّمْحِيصِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* نجدُ أئمةَ الدعوةِ قد اعتنوا بالسيرةِ بالنيوية، كالشيخ المجدد / محمدِ بن عبد الوهاب ألف في السيرة النبوية كتابًا، ونجد ابنَهُ عبدَ اللهِ ألف أيضًا في السيرة النبوية.

* الاهتمامُ بالسيرةِ النبويةِ من صفاتِ العلماءِ أتباعِ السلف الصالح، ومن سمةِ طلابِ العلمِ الجادِّين.

* مدارسُ تناولِ السيرةِ النبويةِ :
1- المدرسة اللغوية : وهذه المدرسة اهتم فيها أصحابُها بأن يتناولوا السيرةَ بالاهتمام بما فيها من لُغَةٍ صحيحة؛ فإن من نقل السيرةَ كابنِ إسحاقَ نقلوها بلغة صحيحة عن التابعين، ونقلوا فيها أشعارًا، وخطبًا للعرب وللصحابة؛ ولذلك تجد ابنَ هشام قد اهتم بسيرة ابن إسحاق، وأتى السُّهَيليُّ بعد ذلك وألَّف شرحًا لسيرة ابن هشام سمَّاه ( الرَّوْض الأُنُف ) شرح فيه غريبَ السيرة.
2- المدرسة القَوْمِيَّة : وأصحاب هذه المدرسة إنما كتبوا في السيرة تعصبًا للعرب وللعربية، وكانوا يرون أن شَأْوَ العربِ قد ارتفع بعد مجيءِ نبينِا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلابد من ذِكْرِ سيرتِهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأصحاب هذه المدرسة إنما كتبوا فيها تقليدًا للفرس واليونان الذين كانوا يكتبون كتبًا في سيرة عظمائهم. وممن كتب في السيرة على نهج هذه المدرسة طه حسين وألف كتابه ( على هامش السيرة ).
3- مدرسة الفقهاء والعلماء والمحدثين : وأصحاب هذه المدرسة إنما تناولوا السيرة لتوضيح مسائلَ فقهيةِ، ومسائلَ عقديةٍ. وممن اهتم بكتابة السيرة على نهج هذه المدرسة ابن القيم في كتابه ( زاد المعاد ).
4- المدرسة الدعوية المعاصرة : وأصحاب هذه المدرسة عَنَوا بالسيرة من جهة مسائلَ دعويةٍ يأصلونها في نفوس أتباعهم على اختلاف مشاربِهم، ولكنهم لم ينظروا إلى ما صحَّ في السيرة، ومما لم يصح فيها.
5- مدرسة الروايات والقصة : فهؤلاء إنما كتبوا في السيرة على أنها روايةٌ أو قصةٌ عوضًا عن الرواياتِ الهابطة المنتشرةِ في هذا العصر.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* قبلَ أن تقرأَ كتابًا في السيرةِ يجبُ عليك أن تعلمَ تحت أيِّ مدرسةٍ يكتبُ المؤلِّفُ، فإنك مثلًا لو قرأت لأصحابِ المدرسةِ القوميةِ لأصابه نوعٌ من الخللِ في سيرةِ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، بل لن يؤمنَ بمعجزاتِ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على اعتبارِ أنها عندهم حكاياتٌ وأساطير، وليس لها رصيدٌ من الواقع.

* استدلَّ بعضُ المخرِّفين، وبعضُ أهلِ البدعِ بقصةٍ ذكرها الطَّبريُّ، وابنُ كثيرٍ فيها يستغيثُ المسلمون بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويقولون ( وامحمداه ) في حربِ اليمامةِ بجواز الاستغاثةِ بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد مماتِهِ، وهذه القصة سندُها مُسَلْسَلٌ بكذاب، ومجهول، وضعيف.

* قصةُ بَحِيرا الراهبِ أصلُها صحيحٌ، لكن ذُكِرَ في بعضِ كتبِ السيرة زياداتٌ لا أصلَ لها، وتعلقَ بهذه الزياداتِ بعضُ أعداءِ  الإسلام وقالوا : لقد أخذ نبيُّكم كثيرًا من العلوم من بحيرا، وهي التي ذكرها لأصحابه !!!.

* للعلامةِ الألبانيِّ تعليقاتٌ، وكتاباتٌ يبينُ فيها ضعيفَ السيرةِ النبوية، ومن ذلك كتابُه ( دفاع عن الحديث النبوي والسيرة )، وفيه يناقشُ  البوطي في ذكرِه بعضَ قصصِ السيرةِ في بعض كتبِهِ.

* حوادثُ السيرةِ ليست أدلةً في نفسها على مسائلِ الفقهِ حتى تثبتَ تلك الحوادثُ إما بدلالةِ القرآن، أو ما ثبتَ في السنةِ من ذلك، أو ذكرَها الصحابةُ في تفسيرِ القرآنِ أو السنةِ.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* استدلَّ بعضُ من لم يهتم بالعلم  بما فعله سعدُ بنُ أبي وقاص في مكةَ عندما شجَّ وجهَ بعضِ المشركين على جوازِ الاغتيالات، وهذا ليس بمنهج علمي صحيحٍ؛ إذ حوادثُ السيرة تؤخذُ للعلم بها، وإنما يحتجُّ بما صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وبما فعله الصحابةُ - رضي الله عنه - وأقرَّهم النبيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على هذا الفعل في حياته.

* ومن الاستدلالاتِ الباطلةِ أيضًا : ما استدلَّ به بعضُهم على جوازِ الاعتصاماتِ في المساجد، وعلى مشروعيةِ المظاهرات، بمجرد أنه ذُكِرَ في السيرة أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اجتمع بالشباب ليرى رأيَهم في غزوةِ أُحُدٍ، ولا شكَّ أن ذلك خروجٌ عن المنهج العلميِّ الصحيح.

* استدلَّ بعضُهم أيضًا بما ذُكِرَ في بعض كتبِ السيرة من الكتمانِ الذي كان بين  الصحابة في بداية الدعوة بمكةَ على جوازِ الالتجاءِ إلى الدعوةِ السِّرْيةِ، وتنظيماتِها، وهذا الكلام إذا عُرِضَ على العلمِ الصَّحِيحِ، وكلامِ أهلِ العِلْمِ، والمحققين وُجِدَ أنه ليس بدليلٍ على ذلك؛ إذِ الكتمانُ في المسألةِ لا يدُلُّ على الكتمانِ في كلِّ شيءٍ.

* بعضُ الجماعاتِ الغَالِيةِ كجماعاتِ ( التَّوَقُّفِ والتَّبَيُّنِ ) تعاملُ الناسَ كلَّهم على أنهم مشركون، أو أنهم مُتَوَقَّفٌ في شأنِهِم، واستدلُّوا لذلك على ما فعلَهُ النبيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والصحابةُ في مكةَ!، وهذا من الأغلاط الكبيرة، وجدوا مستمسكًا لهم من الاستدلال، وليس الشأنُ في وجودِ مُسْتَمْسَكٍ من الدليل، وإنما الشأنُ في أن يكونَ الدليلُ صحيحًا، ثم أن يكونَ وجهُ الاستدلالِ سَلِيمًا.

* لا بُدَّ من عَرْضِ ما يتحصَّلُ عليه الدَّارِسُ للسيرةِ على أهلِ العِلْمِ، هل ما استنتجَهُ صحيح أم لا ؟ هل العلم يوافقُ هذا الاستنتاجَ أم لا ؟ سواءٌ كان ذلك في مسائلِ العقيدة أو الفقه أو غيرهما.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

* لن نُقيمَ الدِّينَ، ولن نقومَ بقوةٍ في الدعوةِ إلا بعد أن نُصَفِّىَ منهجنَا في الأخذِ والاستدلالِ، فإذا كان المنهجُ في المرجعيةِ والأخذِ، والاستدلال واضحًا اجتمع الدعاة، والمهتمون بالإسلام، والداعون إليه على نهجٍ سَوَاءٍ وَسَطٍ واضحٍ؛ لأن المصادرَ، وكلامَ المحققين من أهلِ العِلْمِ واحدٌ في ذلك لا يختلف يعني في أصولِ الشريعة، وأصول الأدلة في العقائدِ والأحكام.

* بعضُ أعداءِ الدِّين من الاشتراكيين استدلوا بقصةِ مآخاةِ النبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين المهاجرين والأنصارِ حتى إنَّ الرجلَ كان يرثُ أخاه لا من النسب، ولكن الذي آخاه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معه في الدين =على اشتراكِ الناس في  الأموال، وبتنازلِ بعضهم عن زوجتِهِ لأخيه على اشتراكهم أيضًا في الزوجات. 

* السيرةُ هي قَصَصٌ، وأخبارٌ وحِكَاياتٌ فلا يسوغُ الاستدلالُ بما جاءَ فيها مطلقًا حتى يكونَ ذلك الدليلُ صحيحًا من جِهةِ ثبوتِهِ، ثم ينُظرُ بعد ذلك إلى وجهِ الاستدلال.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نفع الله بكم الأمة ،، جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

وجزاكِ الله خيرًا أيتها الفاضلة الكريمة

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

الأسئلة 

السؤال الأول : من العلماءِ من يذكرُ سيرَ بعضِ الصالحين في زهدِهم، وصلاحِهم، وصلاتِهم ما يكونُ أحيانًا معارضًا لسنة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فما موقفنا من ذلك ؟
الجواب : الحمد لله، أفعالُ العلماءِ ليست بحجةٍ على الشريعةِ، وإنما الحجةُ فيما دلَّ عليه الكتابُ، والسنةُ، وفعلُ الصحابة إذا اجتمعوا على ذلك، وما يُنقلُ في السِّيَرِ من أخبار بعضِ العُلَما على أقسامٍ :
1- منه ما يمكن تأولُهُ، من مثل أن بعضهم كان يقوم الليلَ كلَّهُ وهذا مخالف للسنة، ومنهم من كان يقرأ القرآنَ كلَّهُ في ليلة، وهذه تأولها أهلُ العلم وذكروها أن أهل العلم قد يفعلون بعضَ الأشياءِ لا على وجهِ المداومة، وإنما أحيانًا، والنهيُ الواردُ في ذلك على سبيلِ المداومةِ، أو ما كان الغالبُ عليه ذلك. 
2- هناك بعضُ الحكايات عن أهل العلم، أو عن الصالحين تكون باطلةً في نفسها، ويكون النقلُ غيرَ صحيح، مثل ما نقلوا عن أحمدَ، والشافعيِّ في الزهد.
3- هناك بعض ما ينقل عن الصالحين باطلٌ شرعًا، ولا يجوز الأخذُ به، ولا وعظُ الناس به؛ لأنه يعطي صورةً سيئةً، وقدوةً سيئة، مثل : ما ذكر عن بعض الصالحين أنه بقي يومَهُ، وليلَهُ على أكل فِجْلَةٍ من شدة اعتنائِهِ بالعلم،أو أن فلانًا مشى على الشوك؛ كي يذكرَ نفسَهُ بعذاب النار. 

السؤال الثاني : إذا صادفَ خسوفُ القمرِ قبل الفجرِ بعشرِ دقائقَ تقريبًا،واستمرّ  َ إلى طلوعِ الشمس، فهل يُصلى في هذا الوقتِ أم لا ؟
الجواب : النبيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -ثبت عنه في الصحيحين أنه قال : ( فإذا رأيتم ذلك فافزعوا إلى الصلاة ) قال العلماء : رتَّبَ الفزعَ إلى الصلاة على الرؤية، فأفاد فوائدَ منها : أن المعتبرَ في ذلك بالرؤية، فإذا رُئِي الكسوفُ و الخسوفُ فإنه يفزعُ إلى الصلاة، أما إذا لم يرَ الناسُ الكسوفَ، فإنه لا يجوز أن يبتدأوا بالصلاة؛ لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم علق الفزع إلى الصلاة بالرؤية.
ومن الفوائد أيضًا من قوله ( فافزعوا ) : رتب الفزعَ على الرؤية، فدلَّ ذلك على تقديمِ صلاةِ الكسوف والخسوف على غيرها، فإذا اجتمعت مع صلاةِ الفجر فكانت قبلها أو معها، فإنه تقدمُ صلاةُ الخسوف والكسوف على صلاة الفجر، ولكن لا تطالُ جدًا بحيث يبقى وقتٌ لصلاةٍ الفجر، وعلى هذا جرى علماءُ السلف.

السؤال الثالث : ما صحة قصة الغرانيق التي رويت في بعض كتب السير ؟
الجواب : قصة الغرانيق رويت من أوجه مرسلة، قال الحافظ ابن حجر : يقوي بعضها بعضًا، والمرسل يعتضد بالمرسل سيما في مثل ذلك، وقصة الغرانيق لا تناقض أو تضاد أصلًا شرعيًا، ولا نصًا من كتاب الله ، ولا من سنة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فهي من القسم الثاني؛ لذلك أوردها العلماء، بل إن قصة الغرانيق يمكن أن تكون في معنى قول الله - تعالى - : ( وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ فَيَنْسَخُ اللَّهُ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ ) فبين الله - عز وجل - أنه ما أرسل من نبي ولا رسول إلا إذا تمنى أي إذا قرأ وتلا كتابه ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته أي تكلم الشيطان فيعتقد زيادة في كلامه من جهة الشيطان، وهذا ما جاء في قصة الغرانيق المعروفة في قوله تعالى في سورة النجم ( أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى (19) وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى ) جاء في القصة أنه قال : وإنهن الغرانيق العلى وإن شفاعتهن لترتجى، فلما سمع المشركون ذلك سجدوا، فأنزل اللهُ هذه الآية. هذه القصة تداولها المحققون منهم الحافظ ابن حجر، وذكرها محمد بن عبد الوهاب في مختصر السيرة، ولكن أنكرها بعض أهل العلم ولهم وجه في ذلك، ولكن ليس بقاضٍ على ما رآه غيرهم من أهل العلم، وتركها أولى خاصة عند من لا فقه له.

السؤال الرابع : إذا أراد أن يبدأ طالب العلم في قراءة السيرة فبأي الكتب يبدأ ؟
الجواب : الأفضل أن يبتدأ بمختصر السيرة  للشيخ/ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، ثم بعده السيرة النبوية لابن كثير وفيها طول، ثم مختصر السيرة لابن هشام، وما اختصر منها.

السؤال الخامس : ما رأيكم بكتاب الرحيق المختوم، وهذا الحبيب يا محب ؟
الجواب : هذه الكتب نافعة، وهما كتابان جيدان، لكن درج عليهم ما درج على أصحاب السير في بعض المسائل، فيستفاد منها كما يستفاد من غيرها، وهي أميز من غيرها، وأكثر فائدة مما ألف في السنين المتأخرة.

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

تم بحمد الله اختصار هذه المحاضرة النافعة

أحمد بن حسنين المصري

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا ،، استئذن في نسخ ما دونتم ، ويكون ذكر المصدر : مختصر ضوابط فهم السيرة النبوية للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ لأحمد بن حسنين المصري ؟؟

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

وجزاكِ الله مثله، لك ما شئت أيها الفاضلة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هل على الشبكة موجود رابط صوتي لمحاضرة ضوابط فهم السيرة للعلامة آل الشيخ ؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *هل على الشبكة موجود رابط صوتي لمحاضرة ضوابط فهم السيرة للعلامة آل الشيخ ؟*


*أو مفرغة مكتوبة ؟*

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

نعم أيتها الأخت الفاضلة، هنا :
http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14736

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
وهذا بعض ما تم تلخيصه من نفس المحاضرة لإثراء الموضوع القيم :

*



> * السيرةُ النبويةُ اهتمَّ بها العلماءُ قديمًا وحديثًا؛ لأنهُ بهدي المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تتبينُ الأشياءُ، يقول الله - عز وجل - ( لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ ).
> 
> ** فالاهتمام بالسيرة لابد منه ، لأن السيرة وبالاهتمام بها معرفة أحواله - عليه الصلاة والسلام - من ولادته إلى وفاته عليه الصلاة والسلام .
> *
> * معرفةُ السيرةِ النبويةِ، وسيرةِ الصحابةِ الكِرامِ يبعثُ في قلوبِ أهلِ الإيمانِ القوةَ في الإيمانِ، والقوةَ في اليقينِ.
> *
> * أن الحق ليس بكثرة الناس ، وأن المؤمن إذا حصل له ما حصل من كيد الشيطان أو من كثرة الشهوات أو من كثرة المغريات فإنه يبعثه ذلك على الاستمساك أكثر وأكثر بدين الله جل وعلا .*
> 
> * الأصلُ أنَّ قراءةَ السيرةِ ليس قراءةَ قَصصٍ ولا حِكاياتٍ، وإنما هو قراءةُ عِظَةٍ واعتبارٍ؛ لأنَّ بالسيرةِ أخذَ الفوائدِ، وأخذَ ما ينفعُ المؤمنَ، ويبعثُ فيه أنواعًا من الخيرِ والهدى والاستمساكِ بالحقِّ يقولُ اللهُ : ( فَاسْتَمْسِكْ بِالَّذِي أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (43) وَإِنَّهُ لَذِكْرٌ لَكَ وَلِقَوْمِكَ وَسَوْفَ تُسْأَلُونَ ).
> ...


.................
نكمل إن شاء الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> * جمع محمدُ بنُ إسحاقَ المدنيُّ كتابًا في المغازي والسير بإشارةٍ من أبي جعفرٍ المنصور، ثم جاء ابنُ هشامٍ اللغوي المعروف وانتقى من هذا الكتابِ انتقاءً أثنى عليه العلماء.
> 
> ** فإن كتاب ابن إسحاق لم يوجد كاملا في زماننا هذا ، وإنما وجد من مغازي وسير ابن إسحاق ما انتقاه ابن هشام العالم اللغوي المعروف . وهذا الانتقاء أجمع العلماء على حسنه .*
> 
> * وكتابُ ابنِ إسحاقَ في عِدادِ المفقود، ولم يبق منه إلا ما جمعه عنه ابنُ هشام.
> 
> * ابنُ هشام روى عن ابن إسحاق هذا الكتابَ بواسطة.
> 
> * وممن اهتمَّ بالسير أيضًا وكتب فيها ابنُ حزم وألَّفَ كتابًا سماه ( جوامعَ السير )، وكذلك ابنُ سَيِّدِ الناس ألَّفَ أيضًا في السيرة.
> ...


.................
نكمل إن شاء الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> * نجدُ أئمةَ الدعوةِ قد اعتنوا بالسيرةِ بالنيوية، كالشيخ المجدد / محمدِ بن عبد الوهاب ألف في السيرة النبوية كتابًا، ونجد ابنَهُ عبدَ اللهِ ألف أيضًا في السيرة النبوية.
> 
> * الاهتمامُ بالسيرةِ النبويةِ من صفاتِ العلماءِ أتباعِ السلف الصالح، ومن سمةِ طلابِ العلمِ الجادِّين.
> 
> * مدارسُ تناولِ السيرةِ النبويةِ :
> 1- المدرسة اللغوية : وهذه المدرسة اهتم فيها أصحابُها بأن يتناولوا السيرةَ بالاهتمام بما فيها من لُغَةٍ صحيحة؛ فإن من نقل السيرةَ كابنِ إسحاقَ نقلوها بلغة صحيحة عن التابعين، ونقلوا فيها أشعارًا، وخطبًا للعرب وللصحابة؛ ولذلك تجد ابنَ هشام قد اهتم بسيرة ابن إسحاق، وأتى السُّهَيليُّ بعد ذلك وألَّف شرحًا لسيرة ابن هشام سمَّاه ( الرَّوْض الأُنُف ) شرح فيه غريبَ السيرة.
> 2- المدرسة القَوْمِيَّة : وأصحاب هذه المدرسة إنما كتبوا في السيرة تعصبًا للعرب وللعربية، وكانوا يرون أن شَأْوَ العربِ قد ارتفع بعد مجيءِ نبينِا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلابد من ذِكْرِ سيرتِهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأصحاب هذه المدرسة إنما كتبوا فيها تقليدًا للفرس واليونان الذين كانوا يكتبون كتبًا في سيرة عظمائهم. وممن كتب في السيرة على نهج هذه المدرسة طه حسين وألف كتابه ( على هامش السيرة ).
> *فالنظر في تأليف المؤلف ينبغي أن يسبقه تصنيف مدرسته ، هو من أي مدرسة في السيرة ، فإنه لو قرأ الناس كتابا من كتب أصحاب المدرسة القومية في السيرة لأصابهم نوع من الخلل في فهم سيرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل وربما لم يؤمنوا بمعجزاته - عليه الصلاة والسلام - وبآياته وبراهينه على اعتبار أنها حكايات وأنه ليس لها رصيد من الصحة والواقع وإنما هكذا قيل .*
> 
> ...


.................

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 4- المدرسة الدعوية المعاصرة : وأصحاب هذه المدرسة عَنَوا بالسيرة من جهة مسائلَ دعويةٍ يأصلونها في نفوس أتباعهم على اختلاف مشاربِهم، ولكنهم لم ينظروا إلى ما صحَّ في السيرة، ومما لم يصح فيها.
> 5- مدرسة الروايات والقصة : فهؤلاء إنما كتبوا في السيرة على أنها روايةٌ أو قصةٌ عوضًا عن الرواياتِ الهابطة المنتشرةِ في هذا العصر.


هل من أمثلة للمدرسة الدعوية المعاصرة ؟ ومدرسة القصة والروايات ؟

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

بارك الله فيكِ، وأحسن إليكِ

من أمثلة  الكتب التي تتبع منهج المدرسة الدعوية المعاصرة: فقه السيرة للبوطي -رحمه الله-.

أما المدرسة الأخيرة فلم أقف على أمثلة لذلك، ولعل الإخوة يذكرون لنا أمثلة يحفظونها.
والله المستعان

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

> هل من أمثلة للمدرسة الدعوية المعاصرة ؟ ومدرسة القصة والروايات ؟


أظن من الأمثلة السيرة لسيف الدين الكاتب قرأتها في صغري و فعلا يغلب عليها الطابع القصصي و الروائي لكن انتفعت بها في صغري

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

